# 1978 Vw dasher diesel wagon part out



## 1980vwrabbit c turboo (Aug 6, 2015)

Call or text 5037535017 located in sandy I don't really want to ship parts but come get what ever you want for cheap! I need this car goneee by Monday! 









Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamSpatula (May 7, 2007)

Hey, get me a price on that Dasher plate from the center console too - mine's gone...thanks...


----------



## 1980vwrabbit c turboo (Aug 6, 2015)

20bucks? And location? 

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------

